# Best Place to order good quality prints?



## LovePhotography (Jan 31, 2015)

Thought about ordering a Pixma 100 before the rebate ends tomorrow. But, I thought I'd ask who has places to order prints that's just great. I'd only order prints of something I really like (obviously) so would want them to be better than the average Walgreens thumb drive print out (if there is still a difference, I dunno). Years ago, when I was broke, I still broke down and order a few Cibachrome prints of my best shots, and was always really proud of them. What do people use now??? Thanks.


----------



## nonac (Jan 31, 2015)

I've used MPIX for the last few years. I've been very happy with the quality and the turn around time. If you get a print and it's just not quite you hoped for they will make adjustments and reprint it for you as well at no cost.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm using Pixma Pro-100. I love the look from Canon Pro Platium PT101 paper. I recently ordered 10 boxes from BH. Although printing at home might be little more, however, be able to see the prints up front is well worth it. The combination of Pro-100 and Canon Pro platinum paper is better than Walgreen and Target.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=canon+pro+plattium+pt-101+4x6+paper&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## distant.star (Jan 31, 2015)

.
Mpix has a good rep. Adorama has a good rep. I've always used Bay Photo; never had a bad experience.

Lots of good places around.


----------



## canonistic (Jan 31, 2015)

Adorama!


----------



## sanjosedave (Jan 31, 2015)

Has anyone used Aspen Creek photo or West Coast Imaging for Fuji Super Gloss printing?


----------



## anthonyd (Jan 31, 2015)

If you are looking for a budget option "Nations Photo Lab" does a pretty good job for a fraction of the price of Mpix (they also run "specials" practically all the time).
I used them a lot in the past and had been very satisfied with all but one or two prints that had some washed highlights. Unfortunately, when I complained they didn't assume the responsibility so I switched to Mpix. As mentioned above, Mpix will reprint any picture that came out suboptimal (they reprinted and mailed me a 20x20 at no additional cost).


----------



## DavidA (Jan 31, 2015)

I use Aspen Creek, Bay Photo, and West Coast imaging. AC and WCI are my favorites with the plus of Fuji Super Gloss prints. I love this paper especially with an acrylic face mount - depth and color are great. I have also used BAy Photo with good results. WCI is my go to lab for big prints and "something special" with final quality the best I have found. WCI is not as automated as some of the other options and they can be slow unless you do expedited services. I believe their market is more targeted to the pro photographer who wants personalized services. The process can be frustrating if you are looking for a quick turnaround of one offs. I find the quality results worth the process. I have always had great service from WCI. The only print I ever received with an issue was immediately replaced without issue or cost to me - blemish on a 16"x24" high gloss metal print. Aspen Creek gives you many of the benefits of WCI printing if you are comfortable preparing your own files. I would suggest you do a couple of proof prints before you go crazy with submissions. Aspen and WCI not cheap but they do run some good weekend specials if you sign up for their mailing list. Bay Photo does good work and quickly addressed my one issue with a 20x30 canvas print.

David


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Jan 31, 2015)

sanjosedave said:


> Has anyone used Aspen Creek photo or West Coast Imaging for Fuji Super Gloss printing?


 Yes, both. They are the best and you should not even bother looking anywhere else, IMO. They are actually the same company, but WCI does custom work.


----------

